# 2000 keystone cabana missing switch?



## jellyfish (Jul 23, 2011)

i have a 2000 keystone cabana 1701. entry door is close to the end of the camper. just inside on the left wall when you enter there are 2 wires comming out of a hole in the wall where a switch use to be. the previous owner took a conector and joined the two wires together. i was wondering what this missing switch was for? and why the wires were joined together? any input would be great!


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

The good news is that the wires are NOT connected to power, otherwise shorting them together like that would be REAL bad.

Can you contact the prior owner and ask? If not, I would guess the switch (if that's what was there) was installed as a convenience of some other device and is inline of a wire. I'd turn on everything in the trailer, then pull these towwires apart and see what turns off. That's what the switch would control. Then identify the power ratings for the item that is affected and get a suitable replacement if you desire the same convenience. For example, it might be a kill switch for something.

It's puzzling what was there that was valuable enough to remove, then the wire spliced back together. This also assumes it was a switch that was there (like for the A/C). It could be an access to something and being able to disconnect these wires at this location is easier than where the device is located. Or maybe it's just a trick to make you puzzled.

I know I'm curious and I hope you post what you find.


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 23, 2011)

*you were right!*

turned everything on and unhooked the wires and the interior ceiling lights went out.:thumbup1: it hadn't dawned on me to try this. great idea. rational logic! i guess the switch was worn out and the previous owners never replaced it. thanks very much artmart you solved the riddle!:10001:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Glad I could help.

The local RV dealer that sells Keystone should be able to look up what you need. To save money you might then search catalogs and such for a simple solution. If you have kids or animals around you'll probably want to get that taken care of. It's probably only 12v, but the amperage might hurt a little bit if contact was made.


----------

